# Google- Grow your own drugs with James Wong - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=KQhC449uIeAJ&imgurl=www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01356/pgrow1_1356068a.jpg width=80 height=50 alt="" border=1>Telegraph.co.uk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Grow your own drugs with James WongTelegraph.co.uk, United KingdomPeppermint tea, which is brilliant if you suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome*, indigestion or heartburn, is made from just fresh peppermint leaves and hot water. In his new book, published next month, Wong has also come up with recipes for body scrubs *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

